# World Bank Releases Dire 'Global Warming' Report



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Official World Bank press release announcing release of 'Turn Down the Heat: Why a 4°C Warmer World Must be Avoided' report warming of the disastrous consequences of global warming.

More...


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

If theyre really serious about stopping the heat, they should probably invest in methods that counteract the heat.
For example...
Imagine if they attached a vacuum to the space station that sucked air from the planet into space - the air would cool down in space, and could then be sent back down to the planet. 

Alternatively,
endothermic chemical reaction - find a chemical reaction that is easy to do which is endothermic, and apply it to the planet.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

muffildy said:


> - find a chemical reaction that is easy to do which is endothermic, and apply it to the planet.


 OK...everybody leave the fridge door open 

.well, its as sensible as "vacuuming" our atmosphere into the space station !


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

leaving the fridge open isnt going to cool anything off; the net would be a gain of heat from the electricity needed to operate the fridge and the fridget itself.

Im sure our planets best scientists can come up with better solutions than me; though i dont really see why you dont think the vacuuming is sensible - the cold of space is probably the best solution; the problem is going to be materials capable of not being destroyed by the turbulence.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Things don't cool very well in space. The ISS has a tough time cooling itself.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

really? weird, thought space was supposed to be really cold


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Just set up hundreds of huge solar cell arrays in geosynchronous orbit which will function like clouds to shade vast portions of the earth, and instead convert the sunlight to electricity which can be beamed to the earth by microwave or through cables. It would reduce global warming, eliminate fossil fuel power plants, and provide protection from UV rays and lower the incidence of skin cancer.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Or, simply have everyone install white shingles on their rooftops replacing dark asphalt ones.

It only takes a VERY small percentage change in the net albedo (reflectivity) of the earth to flip from net gaining to net losing heat.

There are multiple inexpensive ways to address heat buildup IF and WHEN it becomes a problem. 

Right now, there doesn't seem to be any convincing evidence that temperatures are thinking about running away. If they do, odds are on Ice Age, not meltdown.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> Or, simply have everyone install white shingles on their rooftops replacing dark asphalt ones..


 OK, i have shut the fridge door (beer got warm) and now i am off to the store to buy up all the white exterior paint before the mass rush starts,
Then i can make a huge profit when the word gets out !


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Also, plant a lot more trees, and create "green" buildings with rooftop gardens. That would also employ chlorophyll which converts sunlight and CO2 to oxygen and cellulose which can be used as sustainable, biodegradable fuel or building materials. "Weather" or not there is AGW, the prudent plan of action is to reduce energy consumption and increase efficiency. It's the "right" thing to do, even if promoted by "leftists".


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

Stop the exponential growth of everything, on our finite planet might also helps...

exponential growth of...
population
energy demand
pollution

Take a look at the documentary named Surviving progress.
http://survivingprogress.com/


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

PStechPaul said:


> Also, plant a lot more trees, and create "green" buildings with rooftop gardens. .


 Hang on !!
Those roof top gardens are going to kill the sales of my stocks of white paint !
( ..can you paint grass white ?)


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

matthieu149 said:


> Stop the exponential growth of everything, on our finite planet might also helps...
> 
> exponential growth of...
> population
> ...


Actually, I see energy usage _increasing_. That is a good thing, not a negative - it's only "bad" when it comes from harmful things. I have no doubt whatsoever that we will stop the pollution and reverse it - and it will require using more energy in the process. Population is a trickier nut to crack - growth has been linear for many decades.

The "do more with less" crowd are small-thinkers. The future is cheap, clean, abundant energy.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> Actually, I see energy usage _increasing_. That is a good thing, not a negative - it's only "bad" when it comes from harmful things. I have no doubt whatsoever that we will stop the pollution and reverse it - and it will require using more energy in the process. Population is a trickier nut to crack - growth has been linear for many decades.
> 
> The "do more with less" crowd are small-thinkers. The future is cheap, clean, abundant energy.


 Some miroalge convert light to electricity at 98% , not so good at the next conversion though . One day we will get close to that , and be able to store it as well . 1000 watts/sq. meter X 180 sq.meter for average house X 5 hr./ day = 900 KW hr. / day ( near 100 gal. of diesel ) . I think I can just get by on 3000 gallons /month . If I turn down the thermostat! LOL!


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I would like to put forth the proposition that, even if it were technologically feasible and environmentally benign to maintain or increase our per capita consumption of natural resources and energy, it will NOT be beneficial for individual happiness, and may very well contribute to societal dysfunction. The amassing of individual wealth and material possessions is not a viable gauge of happiness and mental health, and in fact the opposite is most likely true. "Citizen Kane" is an example of how immense wealth and power can also cause a harmful disconnect with more enduring qualities.

Many people are essentially brainwashed into the futile madness of competitive lifestyles which accentuate the purported connection between happiness and material wealth and toys, while at the same time discouraging sharing and human interaction. Entertainment devices and impersonal means of communication erode the natural benefits of group dynamics and promotes unhealthy isolation. Many people overload their senses with multimedia electronics in an apparent attempt to drown out normal interaction with the environment, creating an unhealthy dependency and inability to be comfortable without artificial stimulation.

There are many communities which have formed in an attempt to revive a healthier lifestyle where there is less pressure to work harder and longer for personal aggrandizement, and instead devote more energy to the welfare of the group, while in return each individual receives a very real sense of contribution and security. There is great potential for a more satisfying and healthier lifestyle by embracing intentional communities and cooperative living. Such communities promote sustainability and efficiency, and people benefit from having an "extended family". It is possible to live in a way that provides a greater connection to our natural roots, and enables people to draw strength and inspiration through meditation and appreciation of the earth's beauty and bounty. 

We have "progressed" to the point where many families are "fractured" and dysfunctional, where single parent households are becoming the norm, and children are "warehoused" and influenced by day care facilities and schools rather than close friends, relatives, and community members. People spend unhealthy amounts of time commuting long distances to and from stressful jobs they hate, building up frustration and wasting time and energy in pursuit of an unrealistic and unsatisfying fantasy, which has been promoted by those who profit from such capitalistic and wasteful efforts. Perhaps we may yet be inspired by Henry David Thoreau:


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

A Paul Theroux travel book I read said that ice from Walden pond was harvested and sold on the Malabar coast of India. Ice storage, a nineteenth century technology, would make a lot of sense in appropriate climates.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

PStechPaul said:


> I would like to put forth the proposition that, even if it were technologically feasible and environmentally benign to maintain or increase our per capita consumption of natural resources and energy, it will NOT be beneficial for individual happiness, and may very well contribute to societal dysfunction.


You may put it forth. It is silly and wrong, but you are free to say whatever you like....

The reason that our people live better than our ancestors is because we have "the sun in our pocket." Sending Prometheus and the fire he brought to us back to Mount Olympus may be your dream of the future, but it is a nightmare for most people.

But, really - there are communities which eschew the use of modern conveniences. If you're all for it I suggest you go live in a Luddite commune for a few years - then come back and tell us how great it is.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol Pholly- Careful thinking Paul will cave if he tries it. He has and he liked it.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I had to make do with too little money most of my life . It slowed me down a lot .But i was forced to scrounge and rebuild junk , learned a lot . I think I could have learned and accomplished more with money . There are very real limits on what I could accomplish with less money . Lack of money also puts you in a position to be victimized by unscrupulous people .


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Lol Pholly- Careful thinking Paul will cave if he tries it. He has and he liked it.


Hehe - then that's a good place for him, and a great exercise of the freedoms he enjoys in this country.

I just get annoyed when folks try to impose their idea of Eden on everyone else. Although our politicians try to pretend it isn't so, that is exactly why we have the 2nd Amendment...


----------

